# Disneyland, CA area 1-bedroom needed 9/13-9/17



## Glenna (Aug 6, 2016)

I need a 1-bedroom villa near Disneyland for 9/13-9/17. Prefer walking distance to the parks, or on the ART system.


----------



## BEV (Aug 7, 2016)

*Anaheim  1 bdrm*

I own at Shell  West club -- avail nventory exists at their Peacock Suites --it is on Anaheim Blvd.. free wifi, heated outdoor pool -Shuttle into Disney (fee)- check it out.. 1 bd w. 2 Queens is avail now (as well as King Combo, or a King w. a roll in shwr.)  I will send you a PM in a few minutes


----------



## Glenna (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks, but I think I'll stick with what I've got.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2016)

Are you withdrawing your want Ad?


----------



## Glenna (Aug 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Are you withdrawing your want Ad?



Yes, I guess so. I wasn't factoring in a large cleaning fee when I placed the want ad.


----------

